# Pretzel handlebars



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 11, 2021)

I know some people were looking for bars like this. There is one more set available on feebay. They look brand new thay are wald brand and have some blemishes. They do not make these type of bars anymore I grabbed a set $100 delivered Feebay seller name is francocycle078. Sorry unsure how to cut and paste link.


----------



## Jaxon (Feb 13, 2021)

Sorry to say these are not Pretzel handlebars and they are Not Sears Screamer handlebars. They are from a Sears Spyder bike. Still very cool handelbars and a good price.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 13, 2021)

Jaxon said:


> Sorry to say these are not Pretzel handlebars and they are Not Sears Screamer handlebars. They are from a Sears Spyder bike. Still very cool handelbars and a good price.




Thank you, I din't know the official name of the shape. Pretzel was closets I could come. I have been filling up my handlebar collection and these were perfect for it.


----------



## Jaxon (Feb 13, 2021)

Here is a set of Screamer handlebars and a mini set I had welded up like in my member pic.


----------

